# Messy wires?



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I found these neat little wire clips a while back. The only place I have seen them for sale is overseas but Im sure you could find them on the net.

Anyway, they are handy forsecuring dangling wires inside and outside the cockpit of your boat. The 3M adhesive isnt too good for holding them in place for any time so Iusedsome marine adhesive and let the cure. I dont think they would keep the transducer from flying in the cockpit if I hit something but they keep the wires from flopping around.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I need some of those, my wires are everywhere.


----------

